# New Holland 7090 Specialty Crops Baler



## balerguy1975 (May 6, 2012)

I have been running a Vermeer Super 605M and absolutely love it but with no dealer in my immediate area now I am thinking I am going to trade it off for a baler which has a dealer in my area and would be able to service it. I haven't had any issues with my Vermeer but I put up around 5000 big bales a year in custom work and I need the baler to work. Down time is costly and something that I can't afford.

So I am looking at a 7090 Special Crops Baler, they've beefed them up and "apparently" guys have had terrific luck with them. I have toyed with a JD Baler but they are a lot more money. Just gotta make the right decision. Anyone with any words of wisdom for me?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

You could stock your own parts.Work a deal with the dealer and be able to return any unused parts.Some dealers are doing this where dealers are farther apart.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I believe with most equipment "dealer support" is over rated. Good tractors rarely break down and when they do i doubt your local dealer will have what you need in stock anyway. Haying equipment is simple and easy to fix so run what you like and stock all your own parts. I stock most everything i might need, anyone doing custom work should too. I would rather have lots of spare parts gathering dust than be counting on a dealer to stock what i need in haying season. Where we live it takes 2 days min to get anything from John Deere, 3 or more from New Holland, and thats only IF they have it in their warehouse. Any good dealer will buy your spare parts if you trade and they won't fit your new model. If your happy with your baler best keep it... the new one might not be as good. Just curious, how much more is the JD baler than the others on a cash deal?


----------



## balerguy1975 (May 6, 2012)

carcajou said:


> I believe with most equipment "dealer support" is over rated. Good tractors rarely break down and when they do i doubt your local dealer will have what you need in stock anyway. Haying equipment is simple and easy to fix so run what you like and stock all your own parts. I stock most everything i might need, anyone doing custom work should too. I would rather have lots of spare parts gathering dust than be counting on a dealer to stock what i need in haying season. Where we live it takes 2 days min to get anything from John Deere, 3 or more from New Holland, and thats only IF they have it in their warehouse. Any good dealer will buy your spare parts if you trade and they won't fit your new model. If your happy with your baler best keep it... the new one might not be as good. Just curious, how much more is the JD baler than the others on a cash deal?


Just started looking and they are about $5-7000 more than a NH baler.

I could stock my own parts but where does it start and end. I 've put 7500 bales through my Vermeer and only replaced 2 teeth and a couple net guide bands. On the other balers I've had if they didn't have it they would rob it off one of the balers they had in stock, new or used so that's a great deal. Inventory has always been good with the dealers so a person gets a bit spoiled with that. Never walked away without the part in hand.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

The NH specialty crop balers are good balers, and can make a tighter bale than either Vermeer or JD and will do a better job of cleaning up the windrow in loose crops. But, I think the Vermeer pickup is more durable, and it seems the Vermeer will pull crop in faster.


----------



## balerguy1975 (May 6, 2012)

I have always like the tight bales the NH balers make. I am not a fan of the D clutch and the moving parts but I can work with that. The Vermeer baler really will pull in the hay. I live in a semi arid area where 2 big (68inch) bales are normal and only one cut a year. Well the last few years we've had crazy rain and crazy crops.. But the Vermeer has no problem gathering up hay at 8mph and on a field that will run about 5500lbs acre. If the field is smooth enough it will take it.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

carcajou said:


> I believe with most equipment "dealer support" is over rated. Good tractors rarely break down and when they do i doubt your local dealer will have what you need in stock anyway. Haying equipment is simple and easy to fix so run what you like and stock all your own parts. I stock most everything i might need, anyone doing custom work should too. I would rather have lots of spare parts gathering dust than be counting on a dealer to stock what i need in haying season. Where we live it takes 2 days min to get anything from John Deere, 3 or more from New Holland, and thats only IF they have it in their warehouse. Any good dealer will buy your spare parts if you trade and they won't fit your new model. If your happy with your baler best keep it... the new one might not be as good. Just curious, how much more is the JD baler than the others on a cash deal?


WHATEVER! Dealer support is everything! I had a one-year old NH 688 round baler shuck a bearing once that was going to require a full day of shop labor to repair. The baler was just out of warranty but the service manager tweeked the dates and got me fixed and the hooked me up to a "loaner" baler so I could keep baling. Fortunately for NH, they hooked me up to a JD 566 and I swore after a good day on that thing I would never even consider a JD baler. Second case, lost my tractor and a brand new BR780A baler to a fire. The tractor was totaled, and the baler sustained 15 grand in injuries. Fire happened at dusk and I was hooked on to a loaner first thing the next morning and ran it for over 800 bales while the dealer fixed my baler. I have had 3 new NH round balers and a new big square and all have needed a few things tweeked once in the field. My dealer has brought each one to the field and has been johnny-on-the-spot when other adjustments are needed. With all the electronics on new balers, especially big squares, I would not even want to think about not having a good dealer who knows what he is doing. Fortunately my dealer is 20 miles away, has an excellent parts supply because they service a lot of hay equipment, and their mechanics stay up to date on schooling.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I agree, service is everything. We have had several new NH round balers. The dealer always comes out for the first baling to make sure everything is running good. Wouldn't buy a brand without service.


----------



## balerguy1975 (May 6, 2012)

So anyone hear or know anything on these new balers that NH is selling. 5 bar pickups, rubber mounted teeth, windrow feeders, all nice improvements.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

balerguy1975 said:


> So anyone hear or know anything on these new balers that NH is selling. 5 bar pickups, rubber mounted teeth, windrow feeders, all nice improvements.


Sounds like copying the features of other balers.Vermeer has had 5 bar pickups with rubber mounted teeth for 30 yrs.JD has similar roller feeder.Vermeer has the power feeder.









Heck I thought JD was the master of copying everyone else.









It will prly be a huge inprovement thne guy I know just got one so I'll know this fall how it compares to his older NH's


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> So anyone hear or know anything on these new balers that NH is selling. 5 bar pickups, rubber mounted teeth, windrow feeders, all nice improvements


The specialty crop package was out unofficialy as early as 2007 or so. I retro fitted my 780A with the 5 bar pickup (without the rubber mounted teeth), the extra belt guide, pickup flares, and the expeller roll that goes under the tailgate in 2008. The 7090 is not a lot different than the 780A, a few small changes to the rollers, and some small changes to the net wrap system. The whole specialty crop package was developed for corn stalks, and it also serves well for other crop residues. IMO, what give NH the edge is not so much the specialty crop package as it is the roll-belt system that makes for totaly reliable core starts and better density.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Gearclash said:


> The specialty crop package was out unofficialy as early as 2007 or so. I retro fitted my 780A with the 5 bar pickup (without the rubber mounted teeth), the extra belt guide, pickup flares, and the expeller roll that goes under the tailgate in 2008. The 7090 is not a lot different than the 780A, a few small changes to the rollers, and some small changes to the net wrap system. The whole specialty crop package was developed for corn stalks, and it also serves well for other crop residues. IMO, what give NH the edge is not so much the specialty crop package as it is the roll-belt system that makes for totaly reliable core starts and better density.


The newer NH balers do make a nice dense bale.A nice looking square edged bale.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I've had a NH7090 for 5 years and have had 0 problems. I've also got a 7060 baler that I just put a baffle in to feed the JD over the edge netwrap. Didn't know I would need that baffle until my OTE netwrap started wrapping just one side of the bale and was bunching up. The spreader roll would not spread the wrap all the way over. I baled 300 bales of rye this spring for cattle feed and about 50 bales were like this. Got NH out there to figure it out and that's what they came up with. I didn't think there should be a problem with this netwrap on these balers. I don't use over the edge on the 7090. MIke


----------



## balerguy1975 (May 6, 2012)

Ended up going with a 568, interested to see how it compares to the 605. I know the Deere is fine, just interested in differences.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad you got a Deere. 
Those are the best balers out there. 
It's just that simple. 
Down here in Texas they're ran thru rye, coastal, wheat, Sudan, mazie and corn with ZERO problems!


----------



## balerguy1975 (May 6, 2012)

I know I won't regret, NH doesn't have the greatest rep, I would hate to regret it if I bought one.


----------

